# trailer wiring



## Karl_T (Jan 4, 2015)

wiring a trailer up to a neighbor's new car...

for YEARS turn signal and brake ran on the same wire. yellow left turn+brake - green right turn+brake
and then a running light. Three hot wires two to each side, then a double element bulb in the trailer.

This new vehicle has split the wiring up
left turn
right turn
brake (separate elements)
running

There MUST be a quick 'n' easy way to wire a trailer to this system. HOW?

Just went to Home depot and bought all new trailer lights. looked for a package with separate brake element, no joy.

Karl


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 4, 2015)

There is a device available that can be wired in so that the brake and turn get combined for the trailer. Not sure who carries them, however. They are called Modulite adapters or something like that.

On the other hand, I think all you need is a diode in the wire to each turn signal lamp. This way, the lamp will light only if it is supplied with power from the tow vehicle, but will not 'backfeed' to the other light through the towing vehicle.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 4, 2015)

Most auto parts stores sell the module you need for that job.  Not sure exactly what it's called.


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 4, 2015)

Scratch this. found out cheby has a separate set of wires tucked up under the bed just to do the trailer.

Milady READ THE MANUAL. I never thought of that.

Karl


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 4, 2015)

Whew!!!   It's a good thing she did that and took the hit for you!!  If you had read the manual yourself, we'd have to take away your man card, ya know.    :laughinghard:


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, reading the manual, pfftt, thats for sissies

Cheers Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 4, 2015)

he almost broke the man code....

rule 1: never read instructions, to any true man they are merely guidelines anyway ! :jester:


----------



## bosephus (Jan 5, 2015)

new cars mean l e d  lights , hence the reason the wires are now split .

be prepared to save some headaches and buy a set of led trailer lights ... they do work better in the long run and may save you a bit of hassle with fast blinking lights and such


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 5, 2015)

Say, I'm sure to run into this again...

If there's no module at NAPA etc. looks to me like it would take four diodes and two solid state relays. You'd need a diode on both the brake and turn to prevent backfeed into the car, then a NC relay to replicate the turn blink.  Correct?

Of course, it would be easier if they just make a trailer light with another bulb.

Karl


----------



## fixit (Jan 5, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> wiring a trailer up to a neighbor's new car...
> 
> for YEARS turn signal and brake ran on the same wire. yellow left turn+brake - green right turn+brake
> and then a running light. Three hot wires two to each side, then a double element bulb in the trailer.
> ...



http://www.delcity.net/store/Tailli...fGuLdv7xn9b_mlzAMIOXE-e9FwNCnVLJGEaAmU88P8HAQ

fixit


----------

